# Zodiac Signs



## Alevmanni

Thank you.


----------



## tilman

Is that the same thing as horoscope? If yes, then it would be horoskooppimerkki (or horoskooppimerkit in plural) in Finnish.

You're welcome


----------



## DrWatson

Alevmanni, your message is ambiguous in the way that you don't specify whether you want the translation for the word "zodiac sign" or the translations for the 12 different zodiac signs. In case this is what you're after, I'll include them as well:

Aries: *oinas*
Taurus: *härkä*
Gemini: *kaksonen*
Cancer: *rapu*
Leo: *leijona*
Virgo: *neitsyt*
Libra: *vaaka*
Scorpio: *skorpioni*
Sagittarius: *jousimies*
Capricorn: *kauris*
Aquarius: *vesimies*
Pisces: *kalat*


----------



## Alevmanni

Hello!

Well, thank you both. And you're right Dr. Watson, my message was ambiguous, I was looking for the translation for the 12 different zodiac signs, but knowing also how to say 'horoscope' it's good too.


----------

